# one month til spring training



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

one month and change until spring training!!! It is january and already thinking about the twins. Who thinks the white sox will equal what they did last year? I, Being very biased do not. Don't think all their pitchers will have career years like last year. Any thoughts?


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Dont care about the White Sox as long as Radke, Santana, Silva stay healthy and throw strikes. I think the offensive production will improve but if it doesnt I think there could be some trades made pretty early on. I agree, I dont see the Sox pitchers having career years twice in a row but i also dont think it mattters, the 2006 A.L wild card will come out of the central divison.


----------

